# WELCOME NEW Members!



## RJJ (Sep 21, 2010)

To All Members:

With a few changes we should see an increase in new members. It would be great to have new members post and tell us just what they do and give us the opportunity to welcome them into the forum. Please leave  comments below.


----------



## gerryalton (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm also new to this. Hope I will get more new friends to share my ideas.


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum gerryalton.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes welcome! Are you an inspector or plan reviewer? Tell us a little about yourself!


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey,

I'm new to the forums. I'm a newbie to passive fire stopping so I'm hoping to learn stuff from people that have been doing it for longer than I have. I'm still figuring out stuff so any stuff that I actually have questions about are going to be posted here and hopefully answered by you guys.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 22, 2011)

Welcome Harlequin!


----------



## Grizzlybare (Apr 28, 2011)

Another newbie to the forum.  I am a new owner of a commercial building filled with storefronts and potential multi-unit apartments upstairs.  As is typical, I don't see eye to eye with the building inspector's interpretation of the 2006 IBC.  Where do I start in my quest for knowledge regarding fire safety for mixed use building(s) in a 100+ year old building?


----------



## RJJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Post a question in the Commercial section. There is a wealth of knowledge here. They will give you true answers to your question.

Welcome to the BB.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum........and the question might already be there, only in Existing Buildings forum. There's a post similar to your situation.


----------



## Grizzlybare (Apr 28, 2011)

K, Thanks so much


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 28, 2011)

> Where do I start in my quest for knowledge regarding fire safety for mixed use building(s) in a 100+ year old building?


Kindly, hire me (very reasonable) and I'll worry about those things for you  

Welcome to the BB


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome griz.


----------



## coloradocode (May 10, 2011)

Just found out about this forum. Heard that it is the premier code forum out there. I am a code consultant in Denver and look forward to the discussions. It is always interesting to see how others look at the provisions of the code.


----------



## permitguy (May 10, 2011)

Glad to have you aboard, and looking forward to your contributions!


----------



## fatboy (May 10, 2011)

Thought I would make it a trifecta of CO postings........welcome aboard CC, you heard right, this IS the code forum to frequent.


----------



## mmmarvel (May 10, 2011)

coloradocode said:
			
		

> Just found out about this forum. Heard that it is the premier code forum out there. I am a code consultant in Denver and look forward to the discussions. It is always interesting to see how others look at the provisions of the code.


Flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## David Henderson (May 10, 2011)

Wecome to the forum CC


----------



## RJJ (May 10, 2011)

Welcome and spread the word!


----------



## FM William Burns (May 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard CC!


----------



## FredK (May 11, 2011)

Welcome aboard CC.

CC are you by chance the code consultant that taught a couple classes in Prescott AZ a few of years ago?


----------



## Daddy-0- (May 11, 2011)

Colorado is well represented. welcome.


----------



## jmeb (May 18, 2011)

Mornin' all,

I'm another newcomer to the forum. Not a code professional by trade, but an academic. As a geographer I'm interested in the history of U.S. housing stock and the role building codes (and other health and safety codes) have had in its making. Hope you all don't mind me hanging around as I get a feel for the past and current debates from those who know them bests.

Cheers.


----------



## FredK (May 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard jmeb.  Jump in a ask a question.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 18, 2011)

Yes Welcome to the board. Geographer kind of through me for a loop till I Googled it. I found out there are many different fields

Hope you can teach and enlighten us when we need it


----------



## FM William Burns (May 18, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy the heated debates listed so far concerning historic and present housing stock.  You'll find some in the the Residential Fire Codes and Green Topics


----------



## Daddy-0- (May 20, 2011)

yes. welcome indeed. We welcome all types here....code geeks and, you know.....the others.


----------



## SparkyUT78 (May 20, 2011)

Hey Harlequin,

I'm a journeyman electrician, but for the job I'm on right now I'm the firestopping guy. I have learned more in the past month about fire stopping then I have the past 10 years of my career. Good luck there is quite a bit to learn. Do you have a preferred manufacture you use? (Hilti, STI, 3M, Metacaulk)


----------



## TJacobs (May 20, 2011)

Welcome all!


----------



## John Terry (Jul 12, 2011)

I was recently introduced to this forum.  Looking forward to participating actively.

John N. Terry, CBO


----------



## David Henderson (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome John


----------



## fatboy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, welcome to the forum John!


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 12, 2011)

I recently left the AHJ realm and now work in the private sector.  Thank you for this forum.  It has been a tremendous help to me in the few weeks that I've been a member!


----------



## jpranch (Jul 12, 2011)

Codegeek, You are in the right place!!! One codegeek to another. We are many here! Jump on in the water is fine. What do you think folks? Number 1500 coming up very soon???!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 13, 2011)

1500 by October 3rd


----------



## David Henderson (Jul 13, 2011)

That's huge amount of knowledge out there.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome John and of course welcome to the geek....hehehehe. I can't believe how many people have found us! Thanks JAR!


----------



## jpranch (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmmm... Is it October yet??? 1 away from 1500! Too cool!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 16, 2011)

JP,

That is cool....I'm much better at Roulette


----------



## Dawgbark (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello,

Dawgbark here, Just joined a day or so ago. Work as a plans examiner for a small city and am glad to see sites like this open for discussion.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome Dawg!


----------



## fatboy (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, welcome Dawg, feel free to jump in anytime!


----------



## jpranch (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome Dawg! This is the place to be. Hope you come here and post often. I was just wondering how you found this site. 2 years ago we were few and now we are fast approaching 1,600 members!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome. I hope you don't bite.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 5, 2011)

Wasssssssup Dawg!   Welcome


----------



## David Henderson (Aug 5, 2011)

Welcome is it Dawg or barky?


----------



## Dawgbark (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everyone, I found this while doing a web search on R occupancies. Then lost the link, I thought it was on my home computer but found it in my links on the computer at the office.


----------



## JustReid (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey everybody, I am new. Looking forward to sifting through all of the great threads on this forum. Couple of questions

1. How can we place the text that would be at the bottom of each post?

2. I am thinking of placing a disclaimer at the bottom of posts for statements being personal opinions and not the opinion of who I work for. Anyone had any problems with this?

FYI, I found this site from a post on ICC's forum site.

Thanks


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome

Others have disclaimers that their posts do not reflect the opinions of their employers.

You can customize your signature to provide additional insights everytime you post.


----------



## cda (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to the dark side!!!!

"You are traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound but of mind. A journey into a wondrous land of imagination. Next stop, the Forum Zone!"


----------



## fatboy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi JustReid, welcome to the forum. To create and edit your "signature", go to setting ings at the top of this page, click on that, then on the next page go to my settings on the left hand side, to customize your page.


----------



## JustReid (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will probably be more questions than answers but this looks like an excellent group from what I have seen so far.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome to the BB!


----------



## David Henderson (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome JustReid lot of good information here


----------



## McShan (Sep 29, 2011)

Just finding this forum and have already found great information. Im a CBO in Louisiana, and I am looking forward to learning more.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 29, 2011)

McShan said:
			
		

> Im a CBO in Louisiana, and I am looking forward to learning more.


Welcome to the Forum, go Tigers!


----------



## McShan (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks for the welcome. The Tigers are about the only thing rated number 1 in louisiana.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 29, 2011)

McShan said:
			
		

> Just finding this forum and have already found great information. Im a CBO in Louisiana, and I am looking forward to learning more.


McShean, Welcome. This is hands down the best codes forum on the net. Jump on in the water is fine!


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 29, 2011)

McShan said:
			
		

> The Tigers are about the only thing rated number 1 in louisiana.


Oysters.:cheers


----------



## fatboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure about the Tigers or the oysters, being in the Great American Desert, but I can say Jim is correct, this is the place to be.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 30, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Oysters.:cheers


Love'em!!! The sea and mountain variety!!!


----------



## Mule (Sep 30, 2011)

I am NOT putting anything in my mouth that comes from between a bulls legs!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 30, 2011)

Come on  mule, they're awesome!


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 30, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> I am NOT putting anything in my mouth that comes from between a bulls legs!


Welcome McShan as you can see this forum has some bull (LOL) in it just not when it comes to the code.

and Mule why put that image out there. Last time a thought came into your head --- That couldn't have been a bull

 "gbhammer, gotcha!!! I would be willing to bet you that that is where the 6" came in my old brain!!"


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 30, 2011)

I suppose better the brain than the mouth.


----------



## Mule (Sep 30, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Come on  mule, they're awesome!


I don't think so Scooter!!! Just put a gun to my head and shoot me!! I ain't gonna chew on no bull balz! Ugh!! El-grosso! That's Spanish for "I'll throw up if I even smell a cow pasture!"


----------



## Mule (Sep 30, 2011)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> and Mule why put that image out there. Last time a thought came into your head ---!!"


See above statement!


----------



## pwood (Sep 30, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> I don't think so Scooter!!! Just put a gun to my head and shoot me!! I ain't gonna chew on no bull balz! Ugh!! El-grosso! That's Spanish for "I'll throw up if I even smell a cow pasture!"


  i gotta agree with the mule here!  i think either oyster type should be fed to landfills. a friend dared me to eat a live oyster during a partying spree.  the slime filled shelled hell came out faster and with more velocity than it went in with! never again.


----------



## gbhammer (Sep 30, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Come on  mule, they're awesome!


Fatboy I have to admit that a properly prepared rocky mountain oyster is a bit of heaven. (mmmh mmmh good) Just like gizzards.

Fried foods are a weakness no doubt your moniker could apply to me


----------



## jpranch (Sep 30, 2011)

Bull, horse, and ... dare I say MULE! It's all good. I do prefer cocktail sauce over ranch with them.

To all the new members I say welcome and as you can see we do like to have a bit of fun here as well.


----------



## Mule (Sep 30, 2011)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Bull, horse, and ... dare I say MULE! It's all good.


Don't EVEN go there!!! I ain't givin mine up for NOBODY!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah....... some spicy cocktail sauce is good. I've heard they are best fresh at the scene of the crime........ drop'em, slice'em, bread'em, drop'em in the oil and prepare to feast. My brother-in-law swears that once you get that, the rest are lame.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey mule here's your plate and a box you can take home and cook yourselve


----------



## jpranch (Sep 30, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Yeah....... some spicy cocktail sauce is good. I've heard they are best fresh at the scene of the crime........ drop'em, slice'em, bread'em, drop'em in the oil and prepare to feast. My brother-in-law swears that once you get that, the rest are lame.


You bet!!! Castrating calfs and a hot black iron skillet. Come on Texas, Cowboy-up!

Sorry Mule, Just couldn't resist. All in good fun.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 1, 2011)

haha..........got a good ol' LOL outa that......


----------



## SimpleLiving2 (Nov 25, 2011)

New and learning the codes.

Hello,

I'm new here and posting to introduce myself.  I live in Austin, TX, and I'm interested in simple living.  I've been studying the the IBC and the IRC a bit over the last couple of months.  I have lots to learn.  I'm grateful that this forum exists.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome to the BB Simpleliving2!


----------



## mark handler (Nov 25, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> I am NOT putting anything in my mouth that comes from between a bulls legs!


World Championship Rocky Mountain Oysters

http://www.worldchampionshiprockymountainoysters.com/


----------



## fatboy (Nov 25, 2011)

Nah, see those Texas folks don't understand, ya gotta slice and dice those bad boys before frying. And,, yes I've prepped them on the raw side.......


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome simpleliving2. Enjoy to your hearts content, but put your 2 cents in while you’re at it. You don't have to comment but it is appreciated, and feel free to jump in on the bull if you want.


----------



## Mule (Nov 29, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> World Championship Rocky Mountain Oysters http://www.worldchampionshiprockymountainoysters.com/


That's in Throckmorton!!! They don't got no sense in Throckmorton!!! Shoot.... you can divorce your wife in Throckmorton but she'll still be your sister!!!!


----------



## gbhammer (Nov 29, 2011)

So what your saying is that divorced sisters may be where all those oysters are coming from.


----------



## Mule (Nov 29, 2011)

Didn't think about it that way... but it does make sense!! Hey FATBOY and JP........... You guys want a Throckmorton Rocky Mountain oyster?????


----------



## charris (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello. New here. I actually tried creating a 'google group' for building code discussion when the ICC forum no longer had free membership. My google group didn't get off the ground, but I'm glad that I found this one.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi charris and welcome to the forum, it's amazing how sometimes the free flow of information can be invaluable.  May your contribution pay you back tenfold.

Francis


----------



## fatboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi charris, welcome to the board. Glad you finally found us , look forward to your contributions!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome aboard


----------



## David Henderson (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome charris.


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad to have ya charris.


----------



## insp steve (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi! I'm the 'new' guy. Actually, today is my first day.... gosh, I guess we all remember those days.

My name is Steve. I am 57 years, sometimes old, sometimes young.

I was a tradesman for 30 + years. I was in the Masonry and Concrete trades, both unions. I became an independent masonry and concrete inspector > picked up my ACI card > SFRM (fireproofing) > DSA (Division of State Architect) class 1 > then my OSHPD class A. I work and live in southern California.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome Steve!


----------



## ICE (Jan 23, 2012)

insp steve said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm the 'new' guy. Actually, today is my first day.... gosh, I guess we all remember those days.My name is Steve. *I am 57 years, sometimes old, sometimes young.*


So welcome Steven.......Stevie


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 24, 2012)

insp steve said:
			
		

> I work and live in southern California.


Welcome Steve, and hang in the there it will be ok some day you may be able to move.


----------



## benny (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello, my name is Clint Benson (Benny). I work for the City of Payette Idaho as Building Official / Inspector, Flood Plain Administrator, and I'm an Engineering Technician at Holladay Engineering. I am also a volunteer fire fighter for the City of Ontario Oregon where I live. I have a beautiful wife, three crazy kids, and a Harley-Davidson Super Glide named Babe. I signed up for this forum some time ago, but have just started using it during some down time. It has been very useful and informative.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, welcome benny......although you got a pretty good welcome on your hookah thread.  

Nice choice of ride, 97 Fatboy here, not named.


----------



## kamran10 (Mar 7, 2012)

welcome to all the members of this forum.


----------



## kamran10 (Mar 7, 2012)

i want to know about the range hoods. wish get help by this forum


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2012)

welcome

what is your question and there is a thread, a few doors down, called "residental mechaical codes" that may already have some answers for you.

But what is your question


----------



## fatboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Ask away!


----------



## RJJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to all those I missed.


----------



## ICE (Mar 7, 2012)

kamran10 said:
			
		

> i want to know about the range hoods. wish get help by this forum


Is that free range hoods you're wondering about or the ones that are kept in a cell?


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 7, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> free range hoods


Clever, got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## Black Dog (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello! fellow Electricians and other trades


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello fellow electrician. Glad you could make it. Is that avatar PSed?


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome All!


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome black dog


----------



## north star (Mar 20, 2012)

*& + &*



Welcome "Black Dog" to The Building Codes Forum! 

*& + &*


----------



## David Henderson (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome Black Dog


----------



## Alias (Mar 21, 2012)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Oysters.:cheers


mudbugs  :cheers

No oysters here.  ugh!


----------



## Alias (Mar 21, 2012)

A little late but welcome to all the new folks!    :cowboy


----------



## Sanfords (Apr 1, 2012)

~~~~~~~~

Your comments are very appreciated


----------



## Sanfords (Apr 1, 2012)

~~~~~~~~

responses very appreciated! )


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello forum.

New member here, Glenn Mathewson

Curious.  I was a regular of the OLD ICC forum (the one open to all).  My user name was CSL.  When that collapsed, most folks migrated to a PA site...something like PA inspector or something like that.  I did not get involved with that forum...I ended my addiction.

Is there where all that has ended up?  Is this the same group of members from that path I explained above?  I remember characters like "Peach" and "Uncle Bob".  I know there are others I would remember if I heard them.

Anyway.  Happy to be here at this forum.  It appears to be the only one out there about codes, other than the ICC one.

-Glenn


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes sir, this is the place. I believe started as Inspecta PA. Jeff is our most gracious host here.

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome Glenn...........Your expertise will be welcomed here!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes Glenn it can become an addiction

At the top under communities it will provide a drop down box. Click on "memmbers" and you will find a lot of the "old" names there

Welcome and I do remember CSL from the old site. Glad you are back


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 4, 2012)

I remember you as well. Welcome back.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 4, 2012)

I didn't mention......remember also........

CSL............Codes Save Lives..............

Welcome back...........


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome Glenn, and thank you for joining us.

Hope you don't mind of me asking; are you the distinguish author of several articles on safer deck construction and code professional from fatboy's neck of the woods?

Francis


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I didn't mention......remember also........CSL............Codes Save Lives..............
> 
> Welcome back...........


Ha, ha!  that is hilarious.  Oh boy...memories.  Did anyone ever come up with a definition for a bedroom?  ha, ha!  We never could figure one out in my jurisdiction.



			
				Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Welcome Glenn, and thank you for joining us.Hope you don't mind of me asking; are you the distinguish author of several articles on safer deck construction and code professional from fatboy's neck of the woods?
> 
> Francis


Thank you for the smile this morning, Francis...I don't think I've every been called distinguished.  Yes, you are likely thinking of me...decks are my code specialty.  I recently wrote an article in the ICC Building Safety Journal that I am really proud of, but I also regularly write for the Professional Deck Builder where I try to connect our nation's deck contractors with the code.  I've also written for Fine Homebuilding and the JLC.  Yes, I am in the Denver area.

I had the pleasure of publishing a book with ICC as well, Deck Construction Based on the 2009 IRC.  You can learn more about it at DECKCODES.COM | SaferDecks

Most recently, I have been working to transform all my live seminars into online education.  That project grew into opening a full online school, Building Code College | Online code education for construction professionals.  I just received approval from ICC as an Approved Education Provider Partner and can issue CEU's to members for approved courses.  (listing at iccsafe.org should be up today)  At this time, I just opened with the first of four courses that make up the Building Codes for Building Deck series.  The second should be open by Dec, followed by the last two early next year.  I am working with other instructors to grow the course availability in the future.  I'll be posting a thread in the education forum soon to provide more details.  It will take time...I still work part time administering codes for a local government.

I'm also working to create a suite of mobile applications.  The combustion air calculator (Combustulator) will be in Google Play by the end of the year.  It's a cool little app for inspectors and installers...you'll like it.  Screenshots and more details will be up at the promotional website soon, CodeCalculators.com

Sorry for the shameless self-promotion...but you gave such a great segue to it, Francis.

Thanks for the other warm welcomes.  I remember some of those names as well.  Glad to be back.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 5, 2012)

Glenn ( formerly known as *"CSL"*),

Glad to have you back onboard! Will you consider changing your forum name

back to the other name of *" CSL "* ? A few of us old timers remember you well

from that other place. Also, did you ever complete your Construction Terminolgy

Dictionary? That too was a good thread from the other forum before they kicked

us to the curb.

.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 5, 2012)

Glenn (AKA CSL), welcome back!  We still occasionally have fun beating dead horses such as bedrooms, unrequired stairs, and the other usual suspects.


----------



## David Henderson (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome back been wondering where you were.


----------



## pwood (Nov 5, 2012)

welcome glenn aka csl and whatever you do, do not mention structural steel strapping here! :mrgreen:


----------



## ICE (Nov 5, 2012)

Glenn said:
			
		

> Ha, ha!  that is hilarious.  Oh boy...memories.  Did anyone ever come up with a definition for a bedroom?  ha, ha!  We never could figure one out in my jurisdiction.Thank you for the smile this morning, Francis...I don't think I've every been called distinguished.  Yes, you are likely thinking of me...decks are my code specialty.  I recently wrote an article in the *ICC Building Safety Journal* that I am really proud of, but I also regularly write for the *Professional Deck Builder* where I try to connect our nation's deck contractors with the code.  I've also written for *Fine Homebuilding *and the *JLC*.  Yes, I am in the Denver area.
> 
> I had the pleasure of publishing a book with ICC as well, *Deck Construction Based on the 2009 IRC*.  You can learn more about it at *DECKCODES.COM | SaferDecks*
> 
> ...


Have you considered working as a spammer?


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2012)

Ha, ha!  Zing...  Nice one...cold as...uh, well..."ICE"

I prefer to look at it as product placement.  Besides, spam is shameful...I said I was being shameless.  Ha, ha!  On a serious note, I've worked very hard for many years on those projects, so them is sharing what makes up me.  Isn't that what this thread is about...learning about the new members.

As for my user name...well...CSL was the younger and more naive me, back when I was insecure about my professional opinions.  Now, I'm good with just being me.  Thanks for the nostalgic suggestion.  I think you will come to know me as Glenn in time.  Maybe CSL can show up in my signature, when I get that done.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2012)

I guess I can't edit my horrible typos above.  "so (sharing) them is sharing what makes up me."

I guess I better pay the piper...my guess is editing is a privileged feature.  I'm quick to learn.


----------



## ICE (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome Glenn,

I just wanted you to feel at home.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2012)

Alright...I sawhorsed up my share.  That earned me some more spam  

DECKCODES.COM | SaferDecks


----------



## fatboy (Nov 6, 2012)

Welcome to be fully aboard!

See you in a couple weeks at the Code Change Committee meeting?


----------



## ICE (Nov 6, 2012)

Glenn said:
			
		

> Alright...I sawhorsed up my share.  That earned me some more spam   DECKCODES.COM | SaferDecks


You need to buy a corporate sponsorship.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Welcome to be fully aboard! See you in a couple weeks at the Code Change Committee meeting?


I'll be there!  You'll have to introduce yourself, Clark Kent, as I only know you as Superman from northern Colorado right now.



			
				ICE said:
			
		

> You need to buy a corporate sponsorship.


But in the other thread you want me to be a non-profit?


----------



## Alias (Nov 7, 2012)

Welcome 'home' Glenn aka CSL, to the forum.   :inspctr

Sue aka Alias


----------



## noledgeispwr201 (Jul 30, 2013)

I just joined this Forum TODAY at the recommendation of a local Assistant Fire Chief. I am in Fire Code Enforcement and am hoping to get TONS of usefull information from this Forum to help me in my everyday job. I have been in Fire Code Enforcement for several years, but feel like my knowledge is limited. I am located in Ohio. Can't wait to learn lots of new info as well as to have a group like this to bounce things off of.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 30, 2013)

Welcome aboard! Yes, there is a wealth of information already spoken to in this forum, and if it hasn't been beat to death yet, feel free to start a new topic!


----------



## lpiburn (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello all! I Just joined yesterday at the recommendation of the IDigHardware blog. I was a bit hesitant about reviving this thread from the afterlife, but it looks like somebody beat me to it by a few hours.

I work for an architectural firm in Albuquerque NM that does a lot of work with tribal entities. As such, code review and enforcement is often a very tricky business. Some times there is no AHJ to speak of, and other times we do have an AHJ but getting clarification from them is worse than pulling teeth.

I started my professional career in California doing swimming pools which is where I got started dealing with health codes. Now I work on a wide variety of project types and I believe I have a pretty thorough understanding of commercial life safety matters. I was also recently certified as an accessibility plans examiner through ICC testing. Where my expertise lacks, however, is in the non-architectural disciplines and residential construction. I hope that by following the forums I can continue my education on structural, electrical, plumbing, and residential code requirements.

Best Regards,

Logan


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 31, 2013)

lpiburn,

Welcome to the Building Code Forum!

This forum is THE BEST in the internet! Start asking your questions.  

.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome lpiburn!

You can revive an old thread anytime, we will beat them to death just like we do anything else.

Jump on in, the water is fine!


----------



## RJJ (Jul 31, 2013)

Glad to have ya! If you like us you may want to be a saw horse. The majority of the site is for free!


----------



## peach (Aug 1, 2013)

welcome and have fun!  Learning something is a plus!


----------



## dontknowcodes (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello Everyone. I'm new to the forum. I'm self taught and do not have someone in the office to show me the ropes. I tend to read into the codes and start questioning if I'm correct. Hope I can get guidance from all of you.


----------



## ICE (Sep 21, 2013)

dontknowcodes,

I know from experience that one can learn a lot from the folks here.  It won't be long before you will have to change your pseudonym.


----------



## pyrguy (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome, good people and great knowledge in this place.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome dontknowcodes! Yes, a wealth of knowledge can be accessed here.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 21, 2013)

You will Know codes soon just keep reading!


----------



## tmmaloney1 (Oct 3, 2013)

No IRC forum??


----------



## tmmaloney1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Nevermind, found it.


----------



## ActionJackson00 (Oct 17, 2013)

New member from Montana saying "hello".

I have been reading posts for a while and decided I should join and participate.


----------



## cda (Oct 17, 2013)

ActionJackson00 said:
			
		

> New member from Montana saying "hello".I have been reading posts for a while and decided I should join and participate.


Welcome

How did you find us

What do you do for a living

You been reading the groups thoughts and still jumped in, bless you


----------



## jpranch (Oct 17, 2013)

ActionJackson00 said:
			
		

> New member from Montana saying "hello".I have been reading posts for a while and decided I should join and participate.


Welcome. Just wondering if you are involved in the ICC Montana Chapter?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Welcome aboard, obviously we are happy to see you come out of the woods............


----------



## David Henderson (Oct 18, 2013)

welcome aboard you can get all the answers you need and then some.


----------



## ActionJackson00 (Oct 23, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> WelcomeHow did you find us
> 
> What do you do for a living
> 
> You been reading the groups thoughts and still jumped in, bless you


Thanks!

I had searched for some code related things and have found the answers in the past on the forum. I figured I should join and contribute.

I am an architectural intern at a small office in Bozeman. We mostly do residential work but are dabbling in commercial.



			
				jpranch said:
			
		

> Welcome. Just wondering if you are involved in the ICC Montana Chapter?


I am not. Is that separate from this forum?



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard, obviously we are happy to see you come out of the woods............


It was time to come inside. It has already started snowing.



			
				David Henderson said:
			
		

> welcome aboard you can get all the answers you need and then some.


Thanks. It already seems that way.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 24, 2013)

As you get the feel of things and all the welcomes are done think about becoming a sawhorse! We can use support to keep things running. Hope you have a thick skin it can get rough at times.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 25, 2013)

Montana has a chapter of the International Code Council. The chapter has seminars across the state. Excellent learning experience and the networking alone is worth going. Give me a call if you interested and I'll hook you up. Work: 307-686-5260. Real name is Jim Brown.


----------



## cburgess (Nov 1, 2013)

After being here a couple of months and participating in a handful of threads, I thought I should introduce myself. I'm a relatively new (3 months on the job so far) plan reviewer, having come to the job after a 35-year career in architecture. I'm glad to be here, and I'm looking forward to learning more as the days go by.

Craig


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 1, 2013)

Welcome Action Jackson!  When your firm gets more into commercial stuff and needs a fire code/protection person, let me know.  I want to retire and move to Livingston and can make the short commute through the Pass to do some part time work


----------



## ICE (Nov 2, 2013)

Welcome Craig,

We generally treat architects pretty good and if you help us hammer the engineers, you'll fit in fine.


----------



## witt13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Grizzlybare said:
			
		

> I am a new owner of a commercial building filled with storefronts and potential multi-unit apartments upstairs. ....regarding fire safety for mixed use building(s) in a 100+ year old building?


 I have a similar situation - I am a newish owner of a 95 year old building.  I think I'll be spending some time over in the fire code forums.  I'm so glad to find these forums and thanks in advance to all of you who have done so much to share your knowledge !!


----------



## jar546 (Nov 9, 2013)

witt13 said:
			
		

> I have a similar situation - I am a newish owner of a 95 year old building.  I think I'll be spending some time over in the fire code forums.  I'm so glad to find these forums and thanks in advance to all of you who have done so much to share your knowledge !!


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cda (Nov 9, 2013)

witt13 said:
			
		

> I have a similar situation - I am a newish owner of a 95 year old building.  I think I'll be spending some time over in the fire code forums.  I'm so glad to find these forums and thanks in advance to all of you who have done so much to share your knowledge !!


WelcomeWe like new buildings old buildings they are all funWhat state are you in?? That helps a lot


----------



## fatboy (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## David Henderson (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome witt13


----------



## ActionJackson00 (Nov 14, 2013)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Welcome Action Jackson!  When your firm gets more into commercial stuff and needs a fire code/protection person, let me know.  I want to retire and move to Livingston and can make the short commute through the Pass to do some part time work


Alright, I will let you know! But I bet once you get there it will be hard to pull you away from the rivers to do any actual work.


----------



## Tomskili (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello, all. I am new here hoping to expand my knowledge and learn what I can. I am currently a water-based fire sprinkler inspector but am expanding into fire alarm, special hazard suppression, pre-engineered mechanical,and hand held extinguishers. I am based out of Oklahoma but travel the nation. Any help i can get here is much appreciated.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 27, 2014)

Tomskili said:
			
		

> Hello, all. I am new here hoping to expand my knowledge and learn what I can. I am currently a water-based fire sprinkler inspector but am expanding into fire alarm, special hazard suppression, pre-engineered mechanical,and hand held extinguishers. I am based out of Oklahoma but travel the nation. Any help i can get here is much appreciated.


Welcome and we are thrilled to have you hear.  We encourage you to participate and ask answer anyone's questions that you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Tomskili (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome TomskilI, nice to have another fire protection specialist on the machine.....


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2014)

Tomskili said:
			
		

> Hello, all. I am new here hoping to expand my knowledge and learn what I can. I am currently a water-based fire sprinkler inspector but am expanding into fire alarm, special hazard suppression, pre-engineered mechanical,and hand held extinguishers. I am based out of Oklahoma but travel the nation. Any help i can get here is much appreciated.


Welcome

You more than likely can help us more than we can help you

How did you find us

Are you able to say what company you work for


----------



## fatboy (Jan 27, 2014)

Tomskili, Welcome to the forum, glad you are with us!


----------



## Tomskili (Jan 28, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> WelcomeYou more than likely can help us more than we can help you
> 
> How did you find us
> 
> Are you able to say what company you work for


I like to try to constantly look for new sources and points of view in my field. I just came across this page. It seems to be a good resource of knowledge and i thought i would join and see what help I could get and offer all that i could in return. I work for APSFIRE. If i can help with questions I will do my best but when it comes to inspections I am relatively new and my other fields are just starting. I have big dreams and thankfully my company supports those.


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2014)

Tomskili said:
			
		

> I like to try to constantly look for new sources and points of view in my field. I just came across this page. It seems to be a good resource of knowledge and i thought i would join and see what help I could get and offer all that i could in return. I work for APSFIRE. If i can help with questions I will do my best but when it comes to inspections I am relatively new and my other fields are just starting. I have big dreams and thankfully my company supports those.


Fantastic

I am in DFW area , in case you have a question down this way


----------



## George McGerd (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello, I am an architect from Maryland, working on primarily commercial buildings.  I have already received some helpful code tips from some of the members -- thank you.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum George Mc Gerd!

It doesn't take long to realize what a great resource this foum is!

And I see you have already jumped in, good job!


----------



## EnvisionMan (Feb 19, 2014)

Howdy all!  I am a CPBD in Austin, Texas.  I have been designing homes since 1997.

We deal with a LOT of odd design stuff here in Austin (i.e. the Austin McMansion guidelines) which has been interesting for the past few years.  Now I am doing more multi-family drawings, and finding that I need to broaden my knowledge base a bit.  I appreciate real-life solutions as opposed to code-speak.  I grew up framing homes (the son of a home builder) so what I draw not only should meet code, it should be practical as well.  For those of you who have ever held a hammer, you know what I mean.

Thank you all in advance for your help!


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2014)

EnvisionMan said:
			
		

> Howdy all!  I am a CPBD in Austin, Texas.  I have been designing homes since 1997.  We deal with a LOT of odd design stuff here in Austin (i.e. the Austin McMansion guidelines) which has been interesting for the past few years.  Now I am doing more multi-family drawings, and finding that I need to broaden my knowledge base a bit.  I appreciate real-life solutions as opposed to code-speak.  I grew up framing homes (the son of a home builder) so what I draw not only should meet code, it should be practical as well.  For those of you who have ever held a hammer, you know what I mean.
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your help!


Welcome

There is nothing odd in Austin

Just weird

Ask away


----------



## fatboy (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome EnvisionMan!


----------



## joshua23 (Mar 15, 2014)

Greetings to all, Joshua here. Hope to learn more from here... Thanks


----------



## jar546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome Joshua23.  Feel free to interact with others and ask questions or share experiences.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum joshua23!!

Post away.  If you don't mind me asking, what is your background, what viewpoint do you bring to the forum?


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello!

I'm a homeowner in Texas who would love to have my own home built instead of living in a cookie cutter house. I keep playing around with general features and plans, trying to understand our options and how those would best meet our life and goals. A friend pointed out that an unorthodox room arrangement might violate building codes, which was a fundamental issue I realized I'd so far completely overlooked in my dreaming.

While we'll use professionals for the plans when the time eventually comes, I want to have a decent working knowledge and understanding of the broader scope so we can make informed decisions. I'm grateful to be here, absorbing what I can.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 23, 2014)

Welcome Dreamer! This is not necessarily a DIY forum, but bring on any questions, you WILL get answers...........


----------



## RJJ (Mar 29, 2014)

Agree with the fatone! You may not like the answers.


----------



## ICE (Mar 29, 2014)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Agree with the fatone! You may not like the answers.


fatboy doesn't like to be told that he's fat.  A few million Cheetos later, it's hard to deny.

http://www.commercialsihate.com/cheetos-child-shoots-mom-in-butt-w-cheetodart_topic15847.html


----------



## Dave in WI (May 7, 2014)

New member here, I joined trying to reply to a topic in the Commercial Codes forum but my reply never showed up.  Curious to see if I can indeed post here.


----------



## jpranch (May 7, 2014)

Dave in WI said:
			
		

> New member here, I joined trying to reply to a topic in the Commercial Codes forum but my reply never showed up.  Curious to see if I can indeed post here.


Yes you are here and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Adamsymonette (May 9, 2014)

Hello everyone!!

  My name is Adam Symonette, I recently just completed all the courses required to take the Florida Fire Safety inspectors states. I would like some advice on what I should study hard on. I also would like some advice on the Code Book on how to better grasp the book. I keep trying to read it but it's just not clicking!! Thanks again!!


----------



## fatboy (May 9, 2014)

Welcome Adam!

I can't speak to the Florida code, I can tell you rather than trying to rad the code, figure out how it is organized in the boof. Table of Contents and the Index are you friend you need to get to know. Also, go to the ICC site and check out their online training, makes you get into the code for answers. Also, I have heard the flashcards that you can purchase are helpful.

Good Luck, keep us posted!


----------



## micode (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello my name is Matt Berman,  found this forum looking for an answer and was impressed by the many good answers,joined up and signed up for a saw horse


----------



## mjesse (Jun 20, 2014)

Welcome to THE forum Matt!!

Don't be afraid to participate

mj


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes Welcome to the Forum

Jump on in. Some days it is a refreshing swim on a hot day, other days you may feel like you are in shark infested waters


----------



## fatboy (Jun 20, 2014)

Welcome Matt, glad to have you, and welcome to the sawhourse community! Glad you jumped in at the club level!


----------



## David Henderson (Jun 20, 2014)

Welcome all, lots of knowledge here!!!


----------



## JQArch (Sep 8, 2015)

Newbie

Hi everyone,

Have used this forum for some research in the past, figured I would join in for more specific issues. I am an architect based in Los Angeles, looking to refine my Building Code and ADA knowledge and get things right the first time around...

-JQ


----------



## cda (Sep 8, 2015)

JQArch said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, Have used this forum for some research in the past, figured I would join in for more specific issues. I am an architect based in Los Angeles, looking to refine my Building Code and ADA knowledge and get things right the first time around...
> 
> -JQ


Welcome

There are some California's in here who can speak California code!!


----------



## ICE (Sep 8, 2015)

JQArch said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, Have used this forum for some research in the past, figured I would join in for more specific issues. I am an architect based in Los Angeles, looking to refine my Building Code and ADA knowledge and get things right the first time around...
> 
> -JQ


If you return you will be unique.  Of the ten or so other people that were welcomed aboard in this thread none are here anymore.  Oh there was one person that was here a few months ago but that's it.

I'll wait about a year and then if you are still around I will say welcome.

I would like to say Welcome to brudgers.


----------



## CyberPine (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello Flagler County Florida!

Hello everybody .. Brand new member here.   I'm a web developer with some owner builder construction knowledge.  About to take on a big challenge and would appreciate any in-sight and knowledge the team here can offer. I'll post in the appropriate forum, but figured I'd explain what I'm doing here at the same time.

I just put a contract on a vacant 50x100 residential lot in Flagler County Florida.   It's very old and in poor condition neighborhood ... mixed built houses and mobiles - nothing nice by any stretch, but It was cheap, near the beach and figured it would suit what I am "trying" to do .. operative word is "trying".

Link to Flagler County Building Dept

My setabacks are 7.5 ft sides, 20 ft rear and 25 feet front.

I'm being told by the county to access water, electric or fence it I must have a building permit for primary dwelling and that primary dwelling must be at least 600 sq feet living space.  I have power and water on the lot, but not connected.  *Any Easier way around getting power, water and fencing without a building permit? *

The lot is heavily wooded with Giant oak dead center in the lot I'd like to preserve.  In fact, I'd like to somehow build around and under the trees.. *is legal and safe to build under big trees? *

The lot does not have sewer and Septic will cost me about $5k,  but I'm not clear on the sequence for planning . I was told then needed about 10x10 for the bank and about 12x12 from the drain field, but that drainfields can be around trees? how does that work?

I am trying to build something small and simple as an owner-builder getting contractor help along the way.  I'd like to build something small, simple and cheap .. something I can build myself without heavy equipment.

I have the application process and am consulting an engineer for guidance but he is going to be expensive.

I have some dumb questions.

1. What's the plans and permit sequence.  The Septic guys want a site and floor plan.  What kind of Surveys do I need?  Elevation? Tree?  My engineer is not sure where he can the septic yet and foundation yet.

2. I don't want a tradition CBC or stick house.  I'd love to build a house kit, but the County says the kit must be approved with a florida stamp? What kind of stamp?

3. I don't care of the structure is odd or weird, in fact I'd like it to look unorthodox, will anything in code stop me from building modern weird?

4. Any code going to stop me from building a house using a pre-fab steel structure where there is very little framing? I have a particular manufacture called DuroBuildings I am trying to work with but not getting clear answers from them.

DUROSPAN  durobuildings.com







5. What does it typically take for a Building and Zoning Department to consider new products and new ideas?  At what point does a Zoning and Building department accept the Tiny House movement and is there any card I can play?

I actually have 4 days left in my Inspection period before I can exit the deal for any reason.  Would really appreciate any help or information.

Thank You!


----------



## CyberPine (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello everybody .. Brand new member here.   I'm a web developer with some owner builder construction knowledge.  About to take on a big challenge and would appreciate any in-sight and knowledge the team here can offer. I'll post in the appropriate forum, but figured I'd explain what I'm doing here at the same time.

I just put a contract on a vacant 50x100 residential lot in Flagler County Florida.   It's very old and in poor condition neighborhood ... mixed built houses and mobiles - nothing nice by any stretch, but It was cheap, near the beach and figured it would suit what I am "trying" to do .. operative word is "trying".

Link to Flagler County Building Dept

My setabacks are 7.5 ft sides, 20 ft rear and 25 feet front.

I'm being told by the county to access water, electric or fence it I must have a building permit for primary dwelling and that primary dwelling must be at least 600 sq feet living space.  I have power and water on the lot, but not connected.  *Any Easier way around getting power, water and fencing without a building permit? *

The lot is heavily wooded with Giant oak dead center in the lot I'd like to preserve.  In fact, I'd like to somehow build around and under the trees.. *is legal and safe to build under big trees? *

The lot does not have sewer and Septic will cost me about $5k,  but I'm not clear on the sequence for planning . I was told then needed about 10x10 for the bank and about 12x12 from the drain field, but that drainfields can be around trees? how does that work?

I am trying to build something small and simple as an owner-builder getting contractor help along the way.  I'd like to build something small, simple and cheap .. something I can build myself without heavy equipment.

I have the application process and am consulting an engineer for guidance but he is going to be expensive.

I have some dumb questions.

1. What's the plans and permit sequence.  The Septic guys want a site and floor plan.  What kind of Surveys do I need?  Elevation? Tree?  My engineer is not sure where he can the septic yet and foundation yet.

2. I don't want a tradition CBC or stick house.  I'd love to build a house kit, but the County says the kit must be approved with a florida stamp? What kind of stamp?

3. I don't care of the structure is odd or weird, in fact I'd like it to look unorthodox, will anything in code stop me from building modern weird?

4. Any code going to stop me from building a house using a pre-fab steel structure where there is very little framing? I have a particular manufacture called DuroBuildings I am trying to work with but not getting clear answers from them.

DUROSPAN  durobuildings.com






5. What does it typically take for a Building and Zoning Department to consider new products and new ideas?  At what point does a Zoning and Building department accept the Tiny House movement and is there any card I can play?

I actually have 4 days left in my Inspection period before I can exit the deal for any reason.  Would really appreciate any help or information.

Thank You!


----------



## ICE (Oct 18, 2015)

> I'm being told by the county to access water, electric or fence it I must have a building permit for primary dwelling and that primary dwelling must be at least 600 sq feet living space. I have power and water on the lot, but not connected. Any Easier way around getting power, water and fencing without a building permit?


You have water and power but nothing to connect the utilities to.  So that will have to wait until there is a building.  The fence issue makes no sense.  You should be allowed to erect a fence up to a certain height without a permit.  The AHJ may have a requirement for a permit for all fences but it seems odd that they would require a dwelling prior to allowing a fence.



> The lot is heavily wooded with Giant oak dead center in the lot I'd like to preserve. In fact, I'd like to somehow build around and under the trees.. is legal and safe to build under big trees?


It is legal.  May not be safe...especially with the tin can building that you are considering.  Insurance companies might have a hard time with it.



> I have the application process and am consulting an engineer for guidance but he is going to be expensive.


Fire the engineer.  That tin can building has canned engineering.



> 1. What's the plans and permit sequence. The Septic guys want a site and floor plan. What kind of Surveys do I need? Elevation? Tree? My engineer is not sure where he can the septic yet and foundation yet.


Plans come first and permits follow years later.  The septic guy can't decide where to place the septic system until he knows where the building will be located.  Survey is not required...maybe.



> 2. I don't want a tradition CBC or stick house. I'd love to build a house kit, but the County says the kit must be approved with a florida stamp? What kind of stamp?


The stamp will come with the canned engineering.



> 3. I don't care of the structure is odd or weird, in fact I'd like it to look unorthodox, will anything in code stop me from building modern weird?


The code will let you get as strange as you want.  The jurisdiction might put the brakes on your dream.



> 4. Any code going to stop me from building a house using a pre-fab steel structure where there is very little framing? I have a particular manufacture called DuroBuildings I am trying to work with but not getting clear answers from them.


I hope that you were polite when you fired the engineer.



> 5. What does it typically take for a Building and Zoning Department to consider new products and new ideas? At what point does a Zoning and Building department accept the Tiny House movement and is there any card I can play?


They have already told you that a 600 sq.ft. dwelling is big enough.  That would be like living in my garage and I don't think I would give it a cute name like Tiny House movement.



> I actually have 4 days left in my Inspection period before I can exit the deal for any reason. Would really appreciate any help or information.


It's odd that nobody said anything before now.


----------



## Code_Junky (Dec 26, 2015)

Happy Holidays to everyone!!

I have been a long time stalker of this incredible building community for years and have spent countless hours picking through all of the knowledge you all have taken the time to share. I am at the point in my career where I feel comfortable and confident with sharing with other professional the code knowledge I have gained throughout my building career. I am located in the Bay Area of California and my background is in Residential and Commercial inspections. I am a combination inspector with a degree in building codes and inspection processes and truly enjoy reading, learning and sharing code. I also have some ADA code knowledge for the pickings.

Again thank you all for taking time out of your lives to share you expertise and experiences with all of us! I hope to be a contributor of quality informational posts as many of you have been.

Sincerely, from the not so sunny day in Northern California.

Code_Junky


----------



## cda (Dec 26, 2015)

O



			
				Code_Junky said:
			
		

> Happy Holidays to everyone!!I have been a long time stalker of this incredible building community for years and have spent countless hours picking through all of the knowledge you all have taken the time to share. I am at the point in my career where I feel comfortable and confident with sharing with other professional the code knowledge I have gained throughout my building career. I am located in the Bay Area of California and my background is in Residential and Commercial inspections. I am a combination inspector with a degree in building codes and inspection processes and truly enjoy reading, learning and sharing code. I also have some ADA code knowledge for the pickings.
> 
> Again thank you all for taking time out of your lives to share you expertise and experiences with all of us! I hope to be a contributor of quality informational posts as many of you have been.
> 
> ...


Welcome welcome

A degree in codes???   Eighth degree code belt???

I am still in the kindergarten building codes. They only let me use crayons during inspections.

Can you send some sourdough bread this way


----------



## ICE (Dec 26, 2015)

Welcome CJ.  Got a camera?

And to all you other inspectors: if you want to liven things up around here, post some pictures.  Look at the numbers with threads that have pictures.  It is so obvious that it makes a tremendous difference.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 26, 2015)

Welcome junk.........glad to have you join in ..............


----------



## Code_Junky (Dec 27, 2015)

Hey cda I would love to send you some sourdough bread. Where are you located???

Regarding the degree in building codes and inspection processes. If you are fortunate enough to have a college nearby that has a construction technology or construction management program you to can also graduate from crayons to colored markers...hehehaha.


----------



## Code_Junky (Dec 27, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> Welcome CJ.  Got a camera?  And to all you other inspectors: if you want to liven things up around here, post some pictures.  Look at the numbers with threads that have pictures.  It is so obvious that it makes a tremendous difference.


ICE,

I do have a camera and thanks for the tip. I agree photos do allow for some great interpretation and discussion.


----------



## ICE (Dec 27, 2015)

Code_Junky said:
			
		

> ICE, I do have a camera and thanks for the tip. I agree photos do allow for some great interpretation and discussion.


Glad to hear that.  I'll PM you with CDA's address.


----------



## cda (Dec 27, 2015)

Dick Cheney ain't going to like our basement location known


----------



## VermontDrafter (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello Forum!

I'm an intern architect in Vermont. It seems that I have become the code stickler in our office and I find that very often I get to a place where no one seems to have a good handle on this issues involved. Then I come to the internet to search for similar situations. I think it will be helpful to be able to have a discussion about them as well as to contribute some of my understanding to help others.

Thanks to all who contribute!


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2016)

> Hello Forum!I'm an intern architect in Vermont. It seems that I have become the code stickler in our office and I find that very often I get to a place where no one seems to have a good handle on this issues involved. Then I come to the internet to search for similar situations. I think it will be helpful to be able to have a discussion about them as well as to contribute some of my understanding to help others.
> 
> Thanks to all who contribute!


Welcome!!

How deep is the snow?


----------



## Minnesota Paul (Jan 26, 2016)

New to the site and here's a brief bio: I've been a Building Inspector for 21 years. Prior to that a residential/light commercial general contractor and a framing sub contractor. I became a carpenter right out of high school, a long, long time ago. I'm also kind of excited about this site and will be searching previous posts. The current discussions in the department revolve around the fire code tables for maximum allowable quantities in control areas. I'll be searching posts for this topic.


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2016)

> New to the site and here's a brief bio: I've been a Building Inspector for 21 years. Prior to that a residential/light commercial general contractor and a framing sub contractor. I became a carpenter right out of high school' date=' a long, long time ago. I'm also kind of excited about this site and will be searching previous posts. The current discussions in the department revolve around the fire code tables for maximum allowable quantities in control areas. I'll be searching posts for this topic.[/quote']Welcome,, might change your "handle"
> 
> Anyway not sure if you will find what you are looking for.
> 
> ...


----------



## ICE (Jan 28, 2016)

> Welcome,, might change your "handle"


Don't be too quick to judge....he might be a nuclear engineer in disguise or even a NBK.


----------



## fj80 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just joined up recently. I'm a recently licensed architect with a lot of single-family residential and commercial interior experience, but have been handed a mixed-use commercial building to design mostly on my own. So I'm studying IBC 2012 like mad and hoping I can get quick answers to some of my questions here. Look forward to talking with you all.


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome.....


----------



## cda (Jan 29, 2016)

What state are you in??

Sometimes it helps with answers


----------



## fj80 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm in Virginia but the project is in D.C.


----------



## msmrphy (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, it appears that there is a lot of good information in here, so I just signed up as a sawhorse member. ​I'm an Architect licensed since 1988, and in private practice since 2000. I am most familiar with Houston and it's codes, but I do work occasionally in other cities in Texas. Most of my work is commercial/industrial Type II or Type III buildings, and mostly under 20,000 SF/floor.

I look forward to learning the insights and the though processes that an AHJ uses to determine code intepretations.

Also, since Houston just upped their code to 2012 IBC (amended) I need to reduce my learning curve on that.

I look forward to meeting you all.

Cheers.


----------



## cda (Feb 29, 2016)

> Well, it appears that there is a lot of good information in here, so I just signed up as a sawhorse member. ​I'm an Architect licensed since 1988, and in private practice since 2000. I am most familiar with Houston and it's codes, but I do work occasionally in other cities in Texas. Most of my work is commercial/industrial Type II or Type III buildings, and mostly under 20,000 SF/floor.I look forward to learning the insights and the though processes that an AHJ uses to determine code intepretations.
> 
> Also, since Houston just upped their code to 2012 IBC (amended) I need to reduce my learning curve on that.
> 
> ...


Welcome

Glad Houston finally got a building code!!!


----------



## NikonJ2 (Mar 28, 2016)

Just got accepted to the party.  I am a building official from Massachusetts (Cape Cod) and hoping to expand my knowledge from all of you and maybe pass along a few thoughts and ideas that my past 30+ years has more or less has taught me.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 28, 2016)

Congrats and Welcome.... Look forward to the information and expertise.


----------



## north star (Mar 28, 2016)

*# = # = #*

Welcome to the Building Codes Forum ***NikonJ2*** ! 

*# = # = #*


----------



## CityKin (Dec 2, 2016)

I am new to the upgraded forum but was here in the past under another name.  I think I was a sawhorse, but not 100% sure.


----------



## cda (Dec 2, 2016)

Welcome back, the water is fine

Boy that is a conflict building offical/ architect !!


----------



## SRK_Mech (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi. I'm new to the forum and I'm glad that it exists. I am a plan reviewer of mechanical and plumbing systems for the NYC metro area. I'm new to plan reviewing since I've been doing mostly HVAC and some plumbing design work. I like being on this side of the drawings and I know there is a lot of power being in this position so that's why I joined the forum so I don't throw the whole book at designers and contractors. I want to be fair but firm so I'm open to hearing/learning from a point of view. From my experience, things don't always appear to be the way I interpret it to be.
Like some people's posts, I too like codes! I look forward to reading/participating in posts and posting too.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 14, 2016)

SRK_Mech said:


> I know there is a lot of power being in this position so that's why I joined the forum so I don't throw the whole book at designers and contractors.



Welcome to the forum
From the sounds of your post you are off to a good start and perspective on what the job really is.
Power needs constant restraint and as a plans examiner we tend to give some designers a closer look than others. If you find yourself doing this on occasions, then step back, ask yourself Why? Be honest with yourself for the answer. Make the changes in your thought process that are needed and move on. 
I wasted a whole day on a small project just trying to find every thing wrong I could find because I believed the Architect had pulled one over on me on a previous project he had done.  It wasn't till I got home and was talking to my wife about my day and she pointed out my attitude about this architect was effecting my review of his project. 

 "Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely."


----------



## cda (Dec 14, 2016)

SRK_Mech said:


> Hi. I'm new to the forum and I'm glad that it exists. I am a plan reviewer of mechanical and plumbing systems for the NYC metro area. I'm new to plan reviewing since I've been doing mostly HVAC and some plumbing design work. I like being on this side of the drawings and I know there is a lot of power being in this position so that's why I joined the forum so I don't throw the whole book at designers and contractors. I want to be fair but firm so I'm open to hearing/learning from a point of view. From my experience, things don't always appear to be the way I interpret it to be.
> Like some people's posts, I too like codes! I look forward to reading/participating in posts and posting too.




Welcome

Would suggest use the entire book at first,

You can always take away requirements, but hard to add.

Plus helps the inspector in the field, know you are applying the code, and they do not have
to make the requirements, if already caught


----------



## DuaneW (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello everyone. I am new guy to the form


----------



## cda (Feb 27, 2017)

DuaneW said:


> Hello everyone. I am new guy to the form




Welcome!!!

Need more fire inspectors!!!


----------



## cda (Feb 27, 2017)

DuaneW said:


> Hello everyone. I am new guy to the form




Which fire code and edition are you under ??

Same question on building code

How long you been doing it??


----------



## DuaneW (Feb 27, 2017)

cda said:


> Which fire code and edition are you under ??
> 
> Same question on building code
> 
> How long you been doing it??


 Work in 2012 but certified for 2015 IFC


----------



## DuaneW (Feb 27, 2017)

I have been a full time fire inspector for just over a year. just moving for the city fire department to set up a county fire inspection program


----------



## cda (Feb 27, 2017)

DuaneW said:


> I have been a full time fire inspector for just over a year. just moving for the city fire department to set up a county fire inspection program



Have fun!!

Seek nearby inspectors for help and advice


----------



## Paul Anderson (Mar 15, 2017)

Always happy to find new ways to network and share information.  I have always believed that the more you know, the more you share.  Hope to interact with those you have knowledge and experience in the codes industry to help make our buildings and communities a safer place to live, work and play.


----------



## steveray (Mar 15, 2017)

Welcome Paul!


----------



## John N. Crittenden (Mar 24, 2017)

Help!
I was confused about a charge from an inspection service in New Jersey.
I think Pay Pal reversed charges for my membership.
Who do I contact to get this fixed?
Do I need to use Pay Pal?
John


----------



## fatboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm confused about your question..........yes, you can use PayPal for your membership here, I have.

What exactly needs to be fixed ?


----------



## John N. Crittenden (Mar 24, 2017)

Do any of you work with the Indian Health Service on Deep Look inspections?


----------



## John N. Crittenden (Mar 24, 2017)

fatboy said:


> I'm confused about your question..........yes, you can use PayPal for your membership here, I have.
> 
> Was exactly needs fixed?



I got a notification of charges and did not recognize the vendor so I called Pay Pal.  Instead of notifying me of details on the charge they said they were crediting my account $40.  That's when I noticed that was for the forum.  I feel pretty stupid here.  I was wondering if they tried to take back the $40 from you, and if so if there was a way to pay besides Pay Pal. (I have not been cut off by the forum yet.)

John


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2017)

John N. Crittenden said:


> I got a notification of charges and did not recognize the vendor so I called Pay Pal.  Instead of notifying me of details on the charge they said they were crediting my account $40.  That's when I noticed that was for the forum.  I feel pretty stupid here.  I was wondering if they tried to take back the $40 from you, and if so if there was a way to pay besides Pay Pal. (I have not been cut off by the forum yet.)
> 
> John




Not sure if you have "conversation" privileges, this is jar546 baby if you send him a message, if you do not have the privilege yet just say so and I will send him one


----------



## Mel (May 6, 2017)

RJJ said:


> To All Members:
> 
> With a few changes we should see an increase in new members. It would be great to have new members post and tell us just what they do and give us the opportunity to welcome them into the forum. Please leave  comments below.


I am new. I thought the information could be usefull?


----------



## Mel (May 6, 2017)

I am interested mostly in items pertaining to fire sprinkler systems


----------



## cda (May 6, 2017)

Mel said:


> I am interested mostly in items pertaining to fire sprinkler systems




Welcome

What do you do for a paycheck


----------



## PONCE_556 (Jul 5, 2017)

Stumbled across this forum searching for info on pool gates & panic hardware.

So nice to find a forum where I can ask job-related questions.

I've been doing pool engineering for about a year here in FL and I'm finding just how much fun it is for my plans to get reviewed by the County building inspector, dept. of health, fire code....etc.


----------



## cda (Jul 5, 2017)

Welcome

I think there is one Floridian on here

Ask away


----------



## fatboy (Jul 5, 2017)

Welcome Ponce!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome Karen! Jump on in wherever you feel comfortable! We also have another from the north that posts often.


----------



## SusanGrinstead (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi there, my name is Susan Grinstead, I have recently joined this forum.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 21, 2017)

*Susan?*
Male, 30


----------



## jar546 (Dec 21, 2017)

mark handler said:


> *Susan?*
> Male, 30


Consider her/him banned


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 21, 2017)

Maybe his/her parents were Johnny Cash fans - A Boy Named Sue.


----------



## ICE (Dec 21, 2017)

According to our HR Dept. we can identify as the opposite gender at will.  I could wear a dress to work and if anybody laughs at me I could file a lawsuit.  Strange but true....

Caution rules the day ... so Jeff, that boy named Sue may have a crush on you.


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2017)

ICE said:


> According to our HR Dept. we can identify as the opposite gender at will.  I could wear a dress to work and if anybody laughs at me I could file a lawsuit.  Strange but true....
> 
> Caution rules the day ... so Jeff, that boy named Sue may have a crush on you.




SO has anyone laughed????


----------



## ICE (Dec 21, 2017)

Woody got a kick out of it.


----------



## Hugh Turner (Jun 27, 2018)

Hope this is the right place for intro. Not an inspector.  I am going to be my own GC with an advisor. I started down this path 2 years ago. I have learned  alot  so far. Read thru  most of 2012 IRC. The Energy  Code, Plumbing.  Span tables. Serveral emails to my building  inspector for clarifications. Attened log home university. 
All the details on the  house  are in my profile


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 28, 2018)

Welcome Hugh.


----------



## glowegal (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi there.  I'm a soon-to-be homeowner & am wondering where is the best place to ask about specific building/fire codes.  My husband wants to put a door at the top of the stairs in our new house & I'm not so sure that it's a safe idea.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 21, 2018)

glowegal said:


> Hi there.  I'm a soon-to-be homeowner & am wondering where is the best place to ask about specific building/fire codes.  My husband wants to put a door at the top of the stairs in our new house & I'm not so sure that it's a safe idea.  Any help would be appreciated.



The best place to post that question is in the Residential Building Codes section.


----------



## Hugh Turner (Aug 21, 2018)

glowegal said:


> Hi there.  I'm a soon-to-be homeowner & am wondering where is the best place to ask about specific building/fire codes.  My husband wants to put a door at the top of the stairs in our new house & I'm not so sure that it's a safe idea.  Any help would be appreciated.



I can not remember the section whether it is IRC or fire code.  Yes a door is required but can not open into the stairs


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2018)

glowegal said:


> Hi there.  I'm a soon-to-be homeowner & am wondering where is the best place to ask about specific building/fire codes.  My husband wants to put a door at the top of the stairs in our new house & I'm not so sure that it's a safe idea.  Any help would be appreciated.




welcome


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2018)

glowegal said:


> Hi there.  I'm a soon-to-be homeowner & am wondering where is the best place to ask about specific building/fire codes.  My husband wants to put a door at the top of the stairs in our new house & I'm not so sure that it's a safe idea.  Any help would be appreciated.




So once you go through the door what is there??

A landing area

Bedroom  or bedrooms

attic

theater room?


why do you think it is not safe??


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 14, 2018)

SparkyUT78 said:


> Hey Harlequin,
> 
> I'm a journeyman electrician, but for the job I'm on right now I'm the firestopping guy. I have learned more in the past month about fire stopping then I have the past 10 years of my career. Good luck there is quite a bit to learn. Do you have a preferred manufacture you use? (Hilti, STI, 3M, Metacaulk)


Hilti and 3M offer good trade classes you should attend, there is also a Firestopping Association you should Google.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 14, 2018)

Grizzlybare said:


> Another newbie to the forum.  I am a new owner of a commercial building filled with storefronts and potential multi-unit apartments upstairs.  As is typical, I don't see eye to eye with the building inspector's interpretation of the 2006 IBC.  Where do I start in my quest for knowledge regarding fire safety for mixed use building(s) in a 100+ year old building?



Promise no more "Ghost Ships" (Oakland).


----------



## BLangley (Oct 15, 2018)

Good morning/afternoon-

Been lurking about a year or so. Registered to be able to see some of ICE's pics in the Average Day thread that were behind the registration wall. Finally posted today in the thread about rent drops in a fire rated door or wall.

I've got a couple year HVAC experience (including installs, service, gas fitting and duct cleaning), a little apartment maintenance, a year as an admin for a construction company, some miscellaneous management stuff and currently on year 11 as a property/community manager.

I stumbled into opening a low-income apartment building in 2008 and was a site manager for 6 years, did a year as executive support/special projects and then found my way into condo/HOA managment for the last 3+ years.

I had some code questions that led me here, and I can't find the exit door.


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2018)

BLangley said:


> Good morning/afternoon-
> 
> Been lurking about a year or so. Registered to be able to see some of ICE's pics in the Average Day thread that were behind the registration wall. Finally posted today in the thread about rent drops in a fire rated door or wall.
> 
> ...




You are in the “twilight code zone”


----------



## fatboy (Oct 15, 2018)

Welcome, glad you came in out of the shadows!


----------



## Yikes (Oct 15, 2018)

"Long-time listener, first-time caller!"


----------



## Harrison Staab (Dec 21, 2018)

Had found some good discussions on code-related issues in my googling and recently decided to share my own, which was very helpful! So here I am.

I'm an Architect, working exclusively on multi-family construction, essentially as in-house architect for a developer. Our forte seems to be 5 story Type III apartments over Type I parking garages, though chasing dollars is pushing us toward Type II and beyond it appears. I'm a Kansas State grad of 2010, framed houses for a couple years before I could land a big kid job (though I never really have grown up). I'm happily married and have a toddler that looks and acts just like me. I love Jesus, solving puzzles, learning, reading, and disc golf.


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2018)

Harrison Staab said:


> Had found some good discussions on code-related issues in my googling and recently decided to share my own, which was very helpful! So here I am.
> 
> I'm an Architect, working exclusively on multi-family construction, essentially as in-house architect for a developer. Our forte seems to be 5 story Type III apartments over Type I parking garages, though chasing dollars is pushing us toward Type II and beyond it appears. I'm a Kansas State grad of 2010, framed houses for a couple years before I could land a big kid job (though I never really have grown up). I'm happily married and have a toddler that looks and acts just like me. I love Jesus, solving puzzles, learning, reading, and disc golf.





Welcome

Ask and answer away


Which year and state IBC do you normally use


----------



## Harrison Staab (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm in the middle of one project under construction which uses 2011 Ohio Building Code (2009 IBC). The rest of my projects are 2016 California Building Code.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 22, 2018)

Harrison Staab said:


> Had found some good discussions on code-related issues in my googling and recently decided to share my own, which was very helpful! So here I am.
> 
> I'm an Architect, working exclusively on multi-family construction, essentially as in-house architect for a developer. Our forte seems to be 5 story Type III apartments over Type I parking garages, though chasing dollars is pushing us toward Type II and beyond it appears. I'm a Kansas State grad of 2010, framed houses for a couple years before I could land a big kid job (though I never really have grown up). I'm happily married and have a toddler that looks and acts just like me. I love Jesus, solving puzzles, learning, reading, and disc golf.



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mike-d (Jan 11, 2019)

Hello, i am new here. i find this forum one of the better ones out in the inter-webs...thanks for keeping this alive!
i'm in the world of architecture and construction which i still find interesting and compelling, even after 25+ years of doing it.
-md


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2019)

mike-d said:


> Hello, i am new here. i find this forum one of the better ones out in the inter-webs...thanks for keeping this alive!
> i'm in the world of architecture and construction which i still find interesting and compelling, even after 25+ years of doing it.
> -md




Glad you like us

So are you north or south Calif??

I am an ex san Diego


----------



## mike-d (Jan 11, 2019)

SoCal!


----------



## DMartin (Jun 28, 2019)

Hello Everyone,
New to the forum and the building inspection industry. After a few years of turn downs for lack of experience I have finally landed a position. I look forward to interacting and learning from the seasoned professionals on the forum. Already learning from just the few posts I've seen so far.
Thank you,
DMartin


----------



## classicT (Jun 28, 2019)

DMartin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> New to the forum and the building inspection industry. After a few years of turn downs for lack of experience I have finally landed a position. I look forward to interacting and learning from the seasoned professionals on the forum. Already learning from just the few posts I've seen so far.
> Thank you,
> DMartin


Welcome, we are glad to have you.

Are you working with a jurisdiction? Building inspector?

Definitely consider becoming a Sawhorse, will help support a terrific resource for your new career.


----------



## DMartin (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks. I am working as an inspector in Kansas for the City of Newton. I will definately look into supporting the forum. Spent everything I had to move from Oregon to Kansas for the position. Once I get on my feet I will see what I can do.


----------



## DMartin (Jun 28, 2019)

Got my degree in inspection over a year ago and just now finding a position. It feels good, just a lot different than big city when it comes to code adoptions and inspections.


----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2019)

Welcome to the wide wide wild world of Codes.

Just post away when you have questions.

When you become a paying Sawhorse, you can post problem pictures with no problems, even from the smart phone.


----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2019)

So how big/many people in your office??


----------



## fatboy (Jun 28, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## DMartin (Jun 28, 2019)

cda said:


> So how big/many people in your office??


Well right now the previous inspector is going up to be my manager so eventually it will be just me LOL.


----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2019)

DMartin said:


> Well right now the previous inspector is going up to be my manager so eventually it will be just me LOL.



Sounds good

You might hook up with other building officials/ inspectors in your area/state

Check into these::

http://www.metrokcicc.org/


https://www.heart-o-america.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2&Itemid=460

Even the evil fire marshal side ::


https://www.iccsafe.org/membership/chapters/icc-chapters-and-boardstaff-liaison-map/


Attend any and all classes/ seminars you go to.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 28, 2019)

Small departments are a good place to cut your teeth in and learn.
May I suggest if you have not read this book that you get a copy of it a read it and then re-read it every couple of years as you grow and gain experience lest we forget why and what an inspection is suppose to achieve.
https://shop.iccsafe.org/inspector-skills.html


----------



## fatboy (Jun 29, 2019)

For training, you can't beat the Colorado Chapter's Educational Institute, a days drive for you, but the bang for the buck is amazing, take your pick from 65 full day classes, in 13 paths, mix and match. Next year it will be in Loveland at the Embassy Suites. PM me if you want more info as it gets closer, always the first week in March.


----------



## DMartin (Jul 2, 2019)

that does sound like a lot of bang for the buck. I will have to seriously think about checking that out next year.


----------



## DMartin (Jul 2, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> Small departments are a good place to cut your teeth in and learn.
> May I suggest if you have not read this book that you get a copy of it a read it and then re-read it every couple of years as you grow and gain experience lest we forget why and what an inspection is suppose to achieve.
> https://shop.iccsafe.org/inspector-skills.html



got it in my ICC cart right now definitely want to get it. got a few books on sharpening the soft skills as well.


----------



## DMartin (Sep 10, 2019)

Welcome,
So what is it you do for a profession?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 10, 2019)

Rachel Felicita said:


> New here! This is Rachel by the way!



Welcome, what side of the counter are you on?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 11, 2019)

Rachel has been kicked to spammer haven.  She listed herself from Delaware, had a Chinese time zone and the IP was coming from the Philippines. 
Bye Rachel.


----------



## tmurray (Sep 23, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Rachel has been kicked to spammer haven.  She listed herself from Delaware, had a Chinese time zone and the IP was coming from the Philippines.
> Bye Rachel.


Poor Rachel. She was just here to sell us some wonderful diet pills.

Just trying to feed her family...now all they have to eat are diet pills.


----------



## Sergei (Oct 9, 2019)

Hello! Could you help me? I design water and sewerage systems (internal sanitary systems, outdoor system, pumping station) in Russia. I want to understand:
1. US building codes for designing such system (;
2. what are the requirements for engineer of this kind in the US?;
3. what programs are used in the design in the US?;
4. what is the correct name of the position of a specialist who design such systems in US?;
5. where do they train such specialist?
I need this information to raise my skills and find a good job in international company in the future. I will be grateful to all those who will answer.
P.s. if you are interested in designing water and sewerage systems I prepared answers on the same questions: 
1. Main norms (not all);
СП 30.13330.2016 Domestic water supply and drainage systems in buildings.
СП 31.13330.2012 Water supply. Pipelines and portable water treatment plants
СП 32.13330.2012 Sewerage. Pipelines and wastewater treatment plants
2. and 3. Basic:
- knowledge of regulatory documentation;
- special education;
- have design skills in special programs (Autocad, GeoniCS, Civil 3D)
4. Engineer water and sewerage systems
5. Main university - Moscow State University of Civil Engineering


----------



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2019)

Sergei said:


> Hello! Could you help me? I design water and sewerage systems (internal sanitary systems, outdoor system, pumping station) in Russia. I want to understand:
> 1. US building codes for designing such system (;
> 2. what are the requirements for engineer of this kind in the US?;
> 3. what programs are used in the design in the US?;
> ...



Where are you currently at?


----------



## Sergei (Oct 9, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Where are you currently at?


I am in Moscow now.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2019)

Sergei said:


> I am in Moscow now.



OK thank you.  You must be using a VPN masked as the US because you were flagged since your last 3 visits were from 3 separate IPs.


----------



## Sergei (Oct 9, 2019)

jar546 said:


> OK thank you.  You must be using a VPN masked as the US because you were flagged since your last 3 visits were from 3 separate IPs.


Yes, I am using VPN service. It helps me open foreign websites.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 9, 2019)

Sergei said:


> Yes, I am using VPN service. It helps me open foreign websites.



You may want to find a more appropriate area of this website to post your questions in.  You are talking more about a utility service than building codes.  Start a new topic so more people see it.  Your post is buried in this long one.


----------



## LMP (Oct 29, 2019)

RJJ said:


> To All Members:
> 
> With a few changes we should see an increase in new members. It would be great to have new members post and tell us just what they do and give us the opportunity to welcome them into the forum. Please leave  comments below.



I'm a new member, an automatic door professional and a code and product compliance manager. I hope to be able to contribute and learn from other professionals.


----------



## cda (Oct 29, 2019)

LMP said:


> I'm a new member, an automatic door professional and a code and product compliance manager. I hope to be able to contribute and learn from other professionals.




Welcome, and there is a door hardware guru also, as part of the site!!!



https://idighardware.com/


----------



## LMP (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm familiar with that guru. And it looks like you have been a member for 10 years. As Spock would say, Fascinating !


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 29, 2019)

LMP AKA, Carnac:

A. Until he gets caught!
Q. How long does a congressman serve?


----------



## LMP (Oct 29, 2019)

Unfortunately, not even then!


----------



## LMP (Oct 29, 2019)

Karnak


----------



## Brian Kimbark (Dec 25, 2019)

Just bought my first home and I’m looking to finish my basement!!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 26, 2019)

Welcome!

I saw your post about the beam height, glad you jumped in!


----------



## cda (Apr 1, 2020)

Dan McGee said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new to this forum and not sure if this is the right area of the site for a commercial canopy company.
> 
> I am the GM at Vestis Systems in Spokane, formerly F.O. Berg Company and providing commercial awning and shading systems since 1883. Vestis Systems designs and manufactures custom and “off the shelf” commercial canopy and awning solutions for businesses in need of low lead times and competitive costs, saving you time and money.
> 
> Can anyone point me to some friendly GCs, project managers and sub contractors to mingle with?



Welcome 
This is not really a site to promote products


----------



## Ruby Smith (Aug 23, 2020)

I am a newbie to this forum. Very happy and excited to be here.


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2020)

Ruby Smith said:


> I am a newbie to this forum. Very happy and excited to be here.




Welcome, there are a few other C's on here


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 24, 2020)

gerryalton said:


> I'm also new to this. Hope I will get more new friends to share my ideas.



So Gerry, you do what and are in which state?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 24, 2020)

David Henderson said:


> Wecome to the forum CC



Welcome back, what do you do?


----------



## Sarah Paul (Aug 26, 2020)

I am also a new member to this forum. Hope I am in the right place. Feeling very happy to be here.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 27, 2020)

Sarah Paul said:


> I am also a new member to this forum. Hope I am in the right place. Feeling very happy to be here.



Welcome to our Northern neighbor, what do you do?


----------



## fatboy (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes, welcome!

As asked, what is your connection to the industry?


----------



## Connorow (Sep 16, 2020)

Hey, I'm also new here. I didn't notice that here is a special welcome thread, so I already started to chat  Nice to meet you! Hello from Virginia!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome Connorow!


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 18, 2020)

Welcome!  There are a few of us here from Virginia.  I'm in the Richmond area.


----------



## Idg1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi, I'm new to coding. My name is Glen and I'm 50 yrs old. I have been interested in how computers work from the inside out software/hardware. I'm open to learn from anyone on this forum. You can teach a old dog new tricks is my belief. I look forward to meeting new people and learning and teaching once I get some knowledge under my belt. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Idg1 (Sep 18, 2020)

I just realized this is a building code not a computer code forum. oops


----------



## HawkEye68 (Oct 3, 2020)

I have been recently introduced and am a newbie to the forum. I’m working part time as an Assistant Building Official/Inspector with a large town and looking forward to participating. Glad to have a site with open discussion.


----------



## cda (Oct 3, 2020)

HawkEye68 said:


> I have been recently introduced and am a newbie to the forum. I’m working part time as an Assistant Building Official/Inspector with a large town and looking forward to participating. Glad to have a site with open discussion.



welcome

ask and answer questions at will!!!

This has been a self supporting site

We welcome support, by becoming a Sawhorse


----------



## cda (Oct 3, 2020)

HawkEye68 said:


> I have been recently introduced and am a newbie to the forum. I’m working part time as an Assistant Building Official/Inspector with a large town and looking forward to participating. Glad to have a site with open discussion.



Which edition of IBC are you on

Is it statewide code or do you adopt it locally


----------



## HawkEye68 (Oct 3, 2020)

cda said:


> Which edition of IBC are you on
> 
> Is it statewide code or do you adopt it locally


CT adopted the 2015 IBC of the 2018 Connecticut State Building Code.


----------



## cda (Oct 3, 2020)

HawkEye68 said:


> CT adopted the 2015 IBC of the 2018 Connecticut State Building Code.


Ok


----------



## HawkEye68 (Oct 3, 2020)

cda said:


> Ok


It is heavily amended.


----------



## mikeathley (Oct 14, 2020)

Just got here, let me tell you how...
I am a city marshal in a type A general law city in Texas. I have been doing the work of the code enforcement officer as well. Today I was called in and I am now the bldg/code official because the water clerk no longer wishes to issue building permits and we have adopted the 2018 ICC. Our city is currently at just over 3000 but we just opened 5 new subdivisions this month and our property sales along the I35 corridor are booming. What kind of a hornets nest have I stepped into?


----------



## cda (Oct 14, 2020)

mikeathley said:


> Just got here, let me tell you how...
> I am a city marshal in a type A general law city in Texas. I have been doing the work of the code enforcement officer as well. Today I was called in and I am now the bldg/code official because the water clerk no longer wishes to issue building permits and we have adopted the 2018 ICC. Our city is currently at just over 3000 but we just opened 5 new subdivisions this month and our property sales along the I35 corridor are booming. What kind of a hornets nest have I stepped into?




Welcome from DFW  area

Are you a one horse office, or are there inspectors under you?

How many sq miles is the city?

Any building, electrical, plumbing code knowledge?


----------



## Self-Certification (Dec 1, 2020)

Ok ... here goes ...

Registered architect for around 10 years, through the experience route (no college).  ICC certified "building plans examiner".

Currently performing self-certification reviews for City of Phoenix and a few other municipalities.  Self-cert work is so huge right now I don't have time for architectural work in the office.


----------



## classicT (Dec 1, 2020)

Self-Certification said:


> Ok ... here goes ...
> 
> Registered architect for around 10 years, through the experience route (no college).  ICC certified "building plans examiner".
> 
> Currently performing self-certification reviews for City of Phoenix and a few other municipalities.  Self-cert work is so huge right now I don't have time for architectural work in the office.


Welcome. We're glad to have you.

If you find value in the site, consider joining as a Sawhorse (link in my signature). It will allow you to upload photos, and helps keep the lights on here.


----------



## cda (Dec 1, 2020)

Self-Certification said:


> Ok ... here goes ...
> 
> Registered architect for around 10 years, through the experience route (no college).  ICC certified "building plans examiner".
> 
> Currently performing self-certification reviews for City of Phoenix and a few other municipalities.  Self-cert work is so huge right now I don't have time for architectural work in the office.



Welcome 

Post away,,, We need all the help we can give.

As an intro , This forum is self supporting.

Pay for a Sawhorse support and you can up load pictures and other easily.

Sorry already asking for money. But cheap


----------



## SarahS (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello everyone! 
My name is Sarah, I'm a freelance designer from Canada 
Nice to meet you all


----------



## fatboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Good Morning SarahS. and welcome!

Tell us a little more about yourself.....we have a few others from the northern area. 

What side of the counter are you working from? What brings you here to join our awesome forum? Life/career experience?

Inquiring minds want to know????


----------



## SarahS (Dec 2, 2020)

thanks for a welcoming, fatboy  (by the way, how else can I call you? Just don't wanna insult the administrator, ha-ha)

I'm from Vancouver. Back in my university years, I started to study architecture but when switched the major to design. And thank God I did, cause now I feel like I'm doing exactly what I want and what I love! 

For today that's gonna be all for the "inquiring minds"


----------



## fatboy (Dec 2, 2020)

And fatboy is how it stays!

Thanks the new info, looking forward to your postings and input!


----------



## tmurray (Dec 2, 2020)

SarahS said:


> Hello everyone!
> My name is Sarah, I'm a freelance designer from Canada
> Nice to meet you all


Welcome from the other side of the country!


----------



## Self-Certification (Dec 2, 2020)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> Post away,,, We need all the help we can give.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  Will think about it.  Was on here a few years ago or more - when brudgers was still a thing.


----------



## cda (Dec 2, 2020)

Self-Certification said:


> Thanks.  Will think about it.  Was on here a few years ago or more - when brudgers was still a thing.



They always come back.

Jar does third party electrical review, if you need help.

Cannot find the post on it.


----------



## JFO (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello everyone! Found this forum in an effort to answer some of the more tricky scenarios encountered on the job. Thanks for all the help thus far. I will likely be bugging everybody with more questions in the near future as they come up. Happy to offer what _limited_ knowledge I have to help others answer their questions.

Thanks for having me!


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2020)

JFO said:


> Hello everyone! Found this forum in an effort to answer some of the more tricky scenarios encountered on the job. Thanks for all the help thus far. I will likely be bugging everybody with more questions in the near future as they come up. Happy to offer what _limited_ knowledge I have to help others answer their questions.
> 
> Thanks for having me!




Welcome!!!!

You can also help the forum by becoming a forum supporting Sawhorse!!!

Plus it makes it easier to upload pictures, of problems you have!!!!!!


----------



## steveray (Dec 7, 2020)

Self-Certification said:


> Thanks.  Will think about it.  Was on here a few years ago or more - when brudgers was still a thing.


There is a part of me that misses Brudgers...


----------



## jackson7477 (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello from emergency plumbing repair Ottawa


----------



## fatboy (Jan 5, 2021)

jackson7477 said:


> Hello from emergency plumbing repair Ottawa


Welcome, I hope, I sent you a friendly warning;

"SPAM not tolerated, keep posts to code related issues."

With that in mind, join in to the discussions.


----------



## Joe.B (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello and thanks for all the interesting subject matter. I am a building inspector in northern CA, new to this side of the counter. Spent most of my life in the trades, in and out and bouncing around. Went to college (twice actually), but not for anything related to this industry. I took a chance applying for this job and so far it's working out, never in my life had I thought "hmm, maybe I'll be an inspector." I look at my job as providing a service, I'm not heavy handed. It surprises me how much of a bad reputation inspectors have. I thought it might be a local thing but I have come to discover that it's pretty universal. I don't know how much of it is just the nature of the people who get this job, or what this job does to people. Every job is an opportunity for me to build a new bridge and gain the trust of the hard working folks who build our community. It's too easy for people to look down and think little of the labor, walk a day in their shoes though... Anyhow, thanks for the welcome, I look forward to participating.


----------



## cda (Jan 5, 2021)

Joe.B said:


> Hello and thanks for all the interesting subject matter. I am a building inspector in northern CA, new to this side of the counter. Spent most of my life in the trades, in and out and bouncing around. Went to college (twice actually), but not for anything related to this industry. I took a chance applying for this job and so far it's working out, never in my life had I thought "hmm, maybe I'll be an inspector." I look at my job as providing a service, I'm not heavy handed. It surprises me how much of a bad reputation inspectors have. I thought it might be a local thing but I have come to discover that it's pretty universal. I don't know how much of it is just the nature of the people who get this job, or what this job does to people. Every job is an opportunity for me to build a new bridge and gain the trust of the hard working folks who build our community. It's too easy for people to look down and think little of the labor, walk a day in their shoes though... Anyhow, thanks for the welcome, I look forward to participating.



Welcome 

1. There are good inspectors and very bad inspectors.
If you do not know the code, you cannot enforce it!!

2. Best advice, use Common Sense.


----------



## cda (Jan 5, 2021)

Joe.B said:


> Hello and thanks for all the interesting subject matter. I am a building inspector in northern CA, new to this side of the counter. Spent most of my life in the trades, in and out and bouncing around. Went to college (twice actually), but not for anything related to this industry. I took a chance applying for this job and so far it's working out, never in my life had I thought "hmm, maybe I'll be an inspector." I look at my job as providing a service, I'm not heavy handed. It surprises me how much of a bad reputation inspectors have. I thought it might be a local thing but I have come to discover that it's pretty universal. I don't know how much of it is just the nature of the people who get this job, or what this job does to people. Every job is an opportunity for me to build a new bridge and gain the trust of the hard working folks who build our community. It's too easy for people to look down and think little of the labor, walk a day in their shoes though... Anyhow, thanks for the welcome, I look forward to participating.



If you do not mind, please become a forum supporting Sawhorse.

You can post pictures directly from your phone than, when you are in the field and run into something you have never seen!!


----------



## Jennifer Johnson (Jan 5, 2021)

Hey guys. 

I am a 12 year veteran contractor in Dallas.  I remember back in the day...

For the past five years my son (and foreman) and I have also been working with building officials, pro contractors,  and suppliers to train new contractors at the Construction Trade School in North Dallas.  We focus on business start-up, legal issues for contractors, correct building methods, PM, finance, codes and ethics.  

With Covid-19 restrictions we moved fully online training in April.  That's  how I found this forum. I usually avoid them but y'all seem to have some common sense and refer back to the codes and not opinion (as much). I am currently adding to the online training with a focus on cities,permits, inspections and codes for 2021 and doing research on stair codes walk lines for tomorrows video. 

I also do consulting to pay the bills, since the on-site training shut down, especially for our older gentlemen contractors in Dallas who were just hit with the online only permit submission. Lol. To see grown men get shy and look at their feet with this new challenge. 

Anyway, these are great guys, my brothers in arms, no licensing and a yahoo attitude to rules around here. Love a challenge.  

We have trained over 150 new contractors so far (very cool) and now have the national online program.  Rather basic training but we teach form a contractors point of view and translate the code into layman's terms like Spark notes does for Shakespeare. 

We are huge fans of working with the city, encouraging the guys to build better, don't cut corners, be proud of your work and introducing them to the inspectors before they hear negative talk : ) Whatever it takes to simplify the process and make more income to support their family. 

Great to be here and looking forward to the input. 

Jennifer


----------



## cda (Jan 5, 2021)

Jennifer Johnson said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I am a 12 year veteran contractor in Dallas.  I remember back in the day...
> 
> ...



Not sure what you are looking for


----------



## steveray (Jan 6, 2021)

Jennifer Johnson said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I am a 12 year veteran contractor in Dallas.  I remember back in the day...
> 
> ...


We are happy for all input from all sides...And Welcome! My sister lived in Colleyville until about 2 years ago...DFW area amazes me....


----------



## Jennifer Johnson (Jan 6, 2021)

cda said:


> Not sure what you are looking for


Nothing at all. An observer. I read through the threads to get concepts.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Jennifer,

Are your programs in Spanish as well as English?


----------



## Jennifer Johnson (Jan 6, 2021)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Jennifer,
> 
> Are your programs in Spanish as well as English?


English.


----------



## design2good (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi All,

I'm really enjoying reading these forums.  What a fantastic wealth of knowledge! I have to admit some of this good stuff made me laugh out loud a couple of times too (like the Mark Twain "never argue with stupid people" quote).  

I've worked for an office furniture manufacturer for over 30 years.  I started out testing products to UL standards, was asked to help solve problems with making product compliant for NRTL listing, and eventually got pulled into product compliance issues with building, fire, and electrical codes in the U.S. and Canada.  I've been "pulled through some knot holes" and recognize this stuff is far from simple.  Frankly, I don't know how code officials cover so many wide ranging topics so well, especially when it keeps changing.

As a newbie, is it better to post a question at the end of an existing thread (if related) or do people on that thread not see new posts if it's been over a year or so?


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2021)

design2good said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm really enjoying reading these forums.  What a fantastic wealth of knowledge! I have to admit some of this good stuff made me laugh out loud a couple of times too (like the Mark Twain "never argue with stupid people" quote).
> 
> ...




Welcome, Kind of better to start a new thread


----------



## Creativewan (Jan 25, 2021)

RJJ said:


> To All Members:
> 
> With a few changes we should see an increase in new members. It would be great to have new members post and tell us just what they do and give us the opportunity to welcome them into the forum. Please leave  comments below.


Hello! New member here. I am a virtual customer service agent who is about to buy her first fix-it-upper property in Detroit. The closing specialist is saying the half bathroom in the basement (consisting of a sink and toilet) is considered a full bathroom by DLB. Everything I've read and everyone I've asked has said, in essence,  if there's 2 out of 4 in the bathroom, it is considered a half bath. I do not know what codes to present to them to counter their assessment (they take $$$ if a property is incorrectly listed (listing says 2 bathrooms) . Any Advice??? Have a Wonderful Day!
P.S.
The ads are somewhat off-putting, but I can get around them to ask questions I am helping someone can answer here.  I understand this is free to the public.


----------



## Creativewan (Jan 25, 2021)

Creativewan said:


> Hello! New member here. I am a virtual customer service agent who is about to buy her first fix-it-upper property in Detroit. The closing specialist is saying the half bathroom in the basement (consisting of a sink and toilet) is considered a full bathroom by DLB. Everything I've read and everyone I've asked has said, in essence,  if there's 2 out of 4 in the bathroom, it is considered a half bath. I do not know what codes to present to them to counter their assessment (they take $$$ if a property is incorrectly listed (listing says 2 bathrooms) . Any Advice??? Have a Wonderful Day!
> P.S.
> The ads are somewhat off-putting, but I can get around them to ask questions I am helping someone can answer here.  I understand this is free to the public.


Sorry, I do not know how to start a new thread...


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2021)

Creativewan said:


> Sorry, I do not know how to start a new thread...



Pick a category that best fits.

At the top it has box for title

Than a box below it for your comments.

Forum supporting Sawhorses can direct post pictures!!

See picture start where it says thread title


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2021)

Creativewan said:


> Hello! New member here. I am a virtual customer service agent who is about to buy her first fix-it-upper property in Detroit. The closing specialist is saying the half bathroom in the basement (consisting of a sink and toilet) is considered a full bathroom by DLB. Everything I've read and everyone I've asked has said, in essence,  if there's 2 out of 4 in the bathroom, it is considered a half bath. I do not know what codes to present to them to counter their assessment (they take $$$ if a property is incorrectly listed (listing says 2 bathrooms) . Any Advice??? Have a Wonderful Day!
> P.S.
> The ads are somewhat off-putting, but I can get around them to ask questions I am helping someone can answer here.  I understand this is free to the public.




Ask for definitions from them

considered a full bathroom by DLB

They have to define terms 

Get a copy of them open records request if needed


----------



## ICE (Jan 25, 2021)

Jennifer Johnson said:


> Nothing at all. An observer. I read through the threads to get concepts.





design2good said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm really enjoying reading these forums.  What a fantastic wealth of knowledge! I have to admit some of this good stuff made me laugh out loud a couple of times too (like the Mark Twain "never argue with stupid people" quote).
> 
> ...


If you post on a thread it rises to the top no matter how old it is.


----------



## Creativewan (Jan 25, 2021)

cda said:


> Ask for definitions from them
> 
> considered a full bathroom by DLB
> 
> ...


Thank you for your assistance cda! I have created a thread under Residential Structures (closest I could find to my subject). Thanks again...


----------



## fatboy (Jan 25, 2021)

@ Creativewan, the building/plumbing codes do not describe a 1/2, or 3/4 bath, those are merely fixtures that are regulated by the code.

But yes, sink and toilet, in real estate jargon, would be described as a 1/2 bath, add a shower, you get to a 3/4 bath, add the tub, or tub/shower for a full.

5-piece would be double sinks, toilet, stand alone shower, and a tub, typically a jetted, more in the old days, now a soaker.


----------



## MD&E (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi all, I am an engineer in Ontario, Canada.  I’ve  just started my own company focused on residential and small building design.  This is a great forum and I’ve already gotten some excellent assistance.  Looking forward to getting and sharing more in the future!


----------



## fatboy (Feb 26, 2021)

Welcome MD&E!

Glad you came out and joined us. We have a few northern neighbors in here, so you should be able to find some opinions from your perspective. 

Join in whenever!


----------



## happy (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi everyone.  I never expected to be on a board like this, but I am a new homeowner with various issues in a restricted deed community and trying to learn codes and standards for myself since municipal officials have not explained themselves well and it leads to further questions.  I've gotten some really good answers to my questions back very quickly here.  Thanks everyone.   I hope in the future I can contribute to others with questions related to affordable housing.


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2021)

happy said:


> Hi everyone.  I never expected to be on a board like this, but I am a new homeowner with various issues in a restricted deed community and trying to learn codes and standards for myself since municipal officials have not explained themselves well and it leads to further questions.  I've gotten some really good answers to my questions back very quickly here.  Thanks everyone.   I hope in the future I can contribute to others with questions related to affordable housing.



Welcome

We are just looking for a great cup of coffee


----------



## ChrisCampbell (Mar 18, 2021)

Good Morning, just wanted to introduce myself - I'm Chris Campbell, a fire protection engineer and code consultant based in Maryland. I run my own consulting firm and also write regularly on building code topics at www.buildingcode.blog. Glad to be on the forum and looking forward to interacting with you all!


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2021)

ChrisCampbell said:


> Good Morning, just wanted to introduce myself - I'm Chris Campbell, a fire protection engineer and code consultant based in Maryland. I run my own consulting firm and also write regularly on building code topics at www.buildingcode.blog. Glad to be on the forum and looking forward to interacting with you all!




Welcome again,,,

We need an FPE, here!!!


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2021)

ChrisCampbell said:


> Good Morning, just wanted to introduce myself - I'm Chris Campbell, a fire protection engineer and code consultant based in Maryland. I run my own consulting firm and also write regularly on building code topics at www.buildingcode.blog. Glad to be on the forum and looking forward to interacting with you all!



I joined the Blog


----------



## fatboy (Mar 19, 2021)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## EDDoc61 (Mar 29, 2021)

New to the forum, I found it looking for a frost-depth answer. I am an amateur builder who works as a doctor in my real-world job.


----------



## classicT (Mar 29, 2021)

EDDoc61 said:


> New to the forum, I found it looking for a frost-depth answer. I am an amateur builder who works as a doctor in my real-world job.


Welcome!


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2021)

EDDoc61 said:


> New to the forum, I found it looking for a frost-depth answer. I am an amateur builder who works as a doctor in my real-world job.



Welcome ask away !!!

We do not do telecode......

Some of us do suffer from codeidous 

What are some of your projects???


----------



## fatboy (Mar 31, 2021)

aaaaa, What's up Doc? 

Welcome!


----------



## DaveArmstrong (Apr 2, 2021)

Hello everyone my name is Dave I am 25 years old I am a Web Designer, I love creating design and coding websites.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 2, 2021)

Well Welcome Dave, but we are a different kind of coding. 

Building Codes, like life safety codes.


----------



## SH225 (Apr 2, 2021)

Hello all. I just joined yesterday, after finding this forum while searching Google for the answer to a question. I’m a semi-retired architect in Dallas, Texas. I do technical quality reviews, mostly.


----------



## cda (Apr 2, 2021)

SH225 said:


> Hello all. I just joined yesterday, after finding this forum while searching Google for the answer to a question. I’m a semi-retired architect in Dallas, Texas. I do technical quality reviews, mostly.



Welcome !!!!

We need all the help we can get


----------



## fatboy (Apr 2, 2021)

Welcome SH225!


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2021)

duramaxpvcpanels said:


> I'm also new to this. Hope I will get more new friends to share my ideas and get info.




Welcome

just a note, we normally do not like ads.  Now if you want to help sponsor/ support this self funding forum.


----------



## steveray (Oct 8, 2021)

Welcome Elwood!


----------



## Nox (Nov 27, 2021)

Hello all, I am new to the forum and looking forward to receiving insights from others. Hopefully I can can contribute to others as well.  I am in the process of designing an addition of 16' x 25' and occasionally need input on code interpretations so looking forward to the conversations.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 27, 2021)

Nox said:


> Hello all, I am new to the forum and looking forward to receiving insights from others. Hopefully I can can contribute to others as well.  I am in the process of designing an addition of 16' x 25' and occasionally need input on code interpretations so looking forward to the conversations.


Welcome Nox.


----------



## Christopher Kirby (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I'm just a 35 yo building designer in San Diego. I draw plans for clients to get permits for new homes, adds, remodels, decks, patio covers retaining walls, & of course everyone's favorite... ADUs.

I've been trolling this site for a couple years, just pilfering good info and never contributing any bad questions. So I wanted to do my part and ask others about my more creative projects and details from time to time. 

In the last 12 months I've been watching/podcasting the build show and the unbuild it podcast with Matt, Steve, Peter, Jake and guests. Needles to say I have no business trying to be as good as they are.  But if I ever find a client that is interested in building plans for high performance, durable, & efficient homes maybe I can make some nice construction details and help make a better home...

Thanks


----------



## fatboy (Nov 29, 2021)

Welcome out of the shadows!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 20, 2022)

ErinKeegan said:


> Hello everyone! Would be glad to communicate


Hello Back! Welcome!

What brings you to the site?


----------



## EALICEA (Jul 22, 2022)

RJJ said:


> To All Members:
> 
> With a few changes we should see an increase in new members. It would be great to have new members post and tell us just what they do and give us the opportunity to welcome them into the forum. Please leave  comments below.


I am new to this forum, look forward to expanding my knowledge on codes with everyone else. I am a building inspector at the local level, I often find myself with no one to share my conflicted situation with to get a better understanding.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 22, 2022)

EALICEA said:


> I am new to this forum, look forward to expanding my knowledge on codes with everyone else. I am a building inspector at the local level, I often find myself with no one to share my conflicted situation with to get a better understanding.


Welcome.  I too am on an island, except for this forum.  Use it often and don't be shy.  The only dumb question is the one not asked.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 22, 2022)

Welcome Are you in Texas or Kentuckey?


----------



## ICE (Jul 22, 2022)

mtlogcabin said:


> Welcome Are you in Texas or Kentuckey?


Kentucky


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 22, 2022)

Oh where Elizabethtown is and a good movie was made. 


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabethtown_(film)


----------



## ICE (Jul 22, 2022)

_*Elizabethtown*_ is a 2005 American romantic tragicomedy film written and directed by Cameron Crowe and distributed by Paramount Pictures. Its story follows a young shoe designer who is down on his luck and was recently fired from his job after *costing his company close to $1 billion*. On the verge of suicide, he receives a call from his sister informing him of the death of his father.

A billion dollars....the cobbler cobbled the works.


----------



## VAC (Jul 29, 2022)

Hello from Florida's treasure coast!
I'm a recent member and so glad I found this forum! I am a commercial designer and have to interpret and apply codes on all my projects... on a regular basis. (and sometimes even read plan examiner's minds  ).  With new changes, it's so great to be able to get better understanding from all of you on the trenches every day!


----------



## Sifu (Jul 29, 2022)

VAC said:


> Hello from Florida's treasure coast!
> I'm a recent member and so glad I found this forum! I am a commercial designer and have to interpret and apply codes on all my projects... on a regular basis. (and sometimes even read plan examiner's minds  ).  With new changes, it's so great to be able to get better understanding from all of you on the trenches every day!


Welcome, for FL specific issues JAR will be an excellent resource.  Well, not just FL, but figured that might be a priority.


----------



## VAC (Jul 29, 2022)

Sifu said:


> Welcome, for FL specific issues JAR will be an excellent resource.  Well, not just FL, but figured that might be a priority.


Thank you! I'll check it out.


----------



## phillier937 (Aug 10, 2022)

Hello,

I'm a seasoned architect who recently jumped into the seat of a retiring CBO.  We have a good department that provides me a lot of support while I figure everything out.

Patrick


----------



## north star (Aug 10, 2022)

*< = = = >*

*phillier937,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !  ** *
*Also, ...thank you for becoming a paid subscriber \ contributor
[  e.g.  -  a Sawhorse  ] of this Forum.*

*You have found & joined **THE BEST** Codes Forum on the internet !*

*We welcome your experience !........Jump right in.......The
water is just fine.

< = = = >*


----------

